# 2004 Altima Integral Antenna - bad FM quality



## Hallacres (May 24, 2004)

Had the car for about 6 weeks now. CD quality is awesome, but FM lacks. It has the Integrated Antenna, rear or front window, whatever. It sounds like the treble is way off, and I have it maxed. My uncle works for GM and designed the 5 Radios for the Saturn VUE, said that it may need internal adjusting.
Can anyone help??

Side note is, he might be taking a job with Nissan, go figure. Gotta Love Motor City!!

Jason


----------

